# cores gold filter glass mug



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is anyone using one of these and if so, what recipe are you following?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Preheat the mug with boiling water whilst you grind.

60g/litre - grind size should be one which has the least fines on your grinder, try 'half way' on the scale.

water in the mug first , then plunge the filter in when the water is 95c

steep for 8-10 mins.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks Gary.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

With the Cores mug I have been playing and getting some good results. However with the put the grind in basket and 'just plunge in' I find the grind rises up the baskets and sticks out of the top in a nice cylinder shape leaving some exposed to air rather than sat in the water. It eventually seeps through to most but I wanted it all steeping at once rather than working through and possibly extracting the bottom areas more than others.

First solution was to pour a little extra water on top but this disturbs the grind to much and I didn't like that as it allowed more of the smaller particles through. So after all the reading I have been doing of late on brews as they have become of more interest me I am trying the bloom thing to good effect.

Warm cup with water leaving in.

Grind into basket.

Pour water from cup stick basket in cup and pour a minimal amount of water in to wet grind (real gentle, slow and just enough to wet your grind and you'll probably only get one or two drops work through to cup if at all).

Let bloom for 20-30secs (I am experimenting here)

Then fill cup to level allowing for basket and plunge in basket (grinds stay within basket level due to being heavier as wet bloomed I suppose). Place place top on.

Leave to steep for desired time (I am hanging around the 15min or slightly longer mark here, still playing)

Getting a cleaner cup with less 'sludge' 'fines' or whatever you wanna call it and a good tasty gob full.


----------

